# My 'just found' mantis



## Anleoflippy (Oct 23, 2009)

I found this Statilia at the kitchen. Is he trying to catch flies or something?

Does anyone knows what Statilia is he?

Anyways, here are some pics of him  

I know it is not that good  












Special Pics  































I used a Canon Ixus 80 in macro mode.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 23, 2009)

i have no clue what it is, but those forearm? markings are really cool.


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2009)

He's a looker!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 23, 2009)

Ha! He needs a toothpick!


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool specimen! Good luck on the ID.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

I am still figuring out the ID. And the reason of the dirtiness on it's head and Raptorial legs is because he just killed a moth


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi there, i remember you understand some Chinese (sorry if i am wrong). Following key might help (Sorry all it is in simplified Chinese).

1.前胸腹板在前足基部之后缺黑色横带......................................................................2

-.前胸腹板在前足基部之后具1黑色横带.....................................................................3

2.前胸腹板接近后缘有1宽的浅色黑带............................................端静螳S.apicalis (Saussure)

-.前胸腹板颜色一致无浅色黑色横带,后翅透明.............................绿静螳S. nemoralis (Saussure)

3.前足胫节具5枚外列刺..................................................................寡刺静螳S.spanis Wang

-.前足胫节具6-8枚外列刺........................................................................4

4.雄虫前足胫节具6枚外列刺..............................................察隅静螳S.chayuensis Zhang et Li

-.前足胫节具7-8枚外列刺.....................................................................5

5.前翅绿褐色,臀膜五色透明............................................绿褐静螳S.viridibrunnea Zhang et Li

-.前翅棕褐色或黄褐色,臀膜烟色........................................................................6

6.雄虫头顶近触角基部具两条白色横带;前足基节内侧端半部具有教多的小颗粒,腿节外侧有黑色斑

点;拟阳茎明显突出,阳茎叶末端具有两个明显的凹陷...........................田野静螳S.agresta Zheng

-.不如上述.......................................................................7

7.前翅后半透明.......................................................................8

-.前翅棕褐色后半不透明........................................................棕静螳S.maculata (Thunberg)

8.后翅前缘域红褐色,下阳茎叶末端钝角形凹入.....................杨氏静螳S.yangi Niu,Hou et Zheng

-.后翅前缘域黄褐色,下阳茎末端平或略凹.....................................................................9

9.雄拟阳茎具一个小突起,下阳茎叶末端平切......................黄褐静螳S.flavobrunnea Zhang et Li

-.拟阳茎明显突出,下阳茎叶中间凹而波曲....................................顶带静螳S.occipivittata Yang

My guess is _Statilia maculata_.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it is Statilia maculata, they look exactly the same. And also, I do not read Chinese, I'm Kadazan you know :lol: 

I can read Hiragana...


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> i have no clue what it is, but those forearm? markings are really cool.


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> I think it is Statilia maculata, they look exactly the same. And also, I do not read Chinese, I'm Kadazan you know :lol: I can read Hiragana...


Oppsss.. sorry. I remember you are a Kadazan, some of my Kadazan friends understand Chinese i have mixed up you withh someone else sorry.

Well, since you understand Hiragana(Japanese word) the following might help. It is a book from 岡田正哉 (2001) pg. 44.






Based on the pattern shown on the book, it now looks more like S. maculata (The first one).


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes it is  ! Statilia maculata are often called ko-kamakiri meaning small Mantis in Japanese


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Yes it is  ! Statilia maculata are often called ko-kamakiri meaning small Mantis in Japanese


Glad you ID it. Please note that the ID from Okada Masaya (岡田正哉) is only for the species located in Japan. But S. maculata can be found in your area i believed. Together with S. nemoralis. But the hind wing color should tell them apart. S. nemoralis hind wing is transparent.


----------

